# kitten



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

rules state you cannot show a kitten untill its 14 weeks old..
if i want to show a kitten but its not actually 14 weeks until 2 days after the show could i enter it?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry no idea, but that sounds very young


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well if the rules state 14 weeks and not before I would think not hun. I do personally think that is a bit too young though


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

No you can't. The rules vary, some say 14 weeks and some say 4 calendar months but either way it is the age ON THE DAY OF THE SHOW and most clubs state the latest allowable date of birth somewhere in the schedule or entry form, ie, "Kittens must have been born before xyz".

Carol


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i have actually seen kittens at shows that state the age as 14 weeks..
and the gccf states minimum age as 14 weeks..
so im taking it as both pedigree and pet section are the same.. so i will wait a couple more weeks after i get them..


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Why not ask your kitties breeder for advice? If they are involved with the show world, they should be able to advise


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Definitely cannot take a kitten under fourteen weeks to a show.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Yes it applies to ALL kittens, the only difference is that to be able to continue to show *HP* kittens in GCCF they have to be neutered at 6 months. TICA is 8 months but then they class as adults at that age anyway for TICA showing.

A catalogue may show a kittens age at 14 weeks but that may mean it was anything from 14 weeks exactly to 14 weeks 3 days on the day of the show.

Sorry, when I said it varies, I did not make myself clear, although the absolute minimum age for GCCF is 14 weeks some clubs have it at 4 calendar months which is actually slightly older.

Carol


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

When I took Babooshka to the Birman Cat Club Show last November, she was 14 weeks and a couple of days old. Needless to say she was the youngest birman at the show, even picked up a trophy for being the youngest exhibit, lol.

But again as previously stated, some show state 14 weeks, 4 months or give a latest date of birth for entry. The Birman Cat Club give dates on the schedule, this helps to enter the kittens into the relevant sections as the split the kittens section into two different age groups.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

many thanks for the responce..

we pulled our raggy girl from ped pet as she is now 7mth old and we want to breed with her.

we retired our birman for 12mth as hes a bugger and tries to attack the judges.

so really we have only now got our blue bi raggy boy but hes only suited as a ped pet... so we went and bought another kitten... or should i say 2 as her indoors couldnt decide which she wanted. will post pictures when we get them so im not saying what we got..
and no we wont be showing untill they are old enough.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> we pulled our raggy girl from ped pet as she is now 7mth old and we want to breed with her.


Probably reading this wrong but I hope you won't be breeding from her til she is quite a bit older?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Probably reading this wrong but I hope you won't be breeding from her til she is quite a bit older?


I think possibly they mean they pulled her as under GCCF rules, any cat in the HP section, be it non-pedigree or, as in this case, a pet-pedigree, HAS to be neutered by 6 months so obviously, as they intend to breed, she is not being neutered so can no longer be shown as a pedigree pet.

Whilst many cats in the pedigree pet section have various faults so cannot be shown as pedigrees, (therefore, one would imagine, would not be bred from either as many faults can be passed down, unless they are fairly minor faults that can be minimised with careful, selective breeding) some people just like to show them as HPs first or, as in the case of, say, Selkirk Rex, are "variants", ie, not curly, so cannot be shown as pedigrees but are very valuable in the breeding program.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

as carol says .. we puled her from showing due to gccf rules of having to be nutered at 6mth old..

we are NOT irresponsible breeders we will be waiting till she is quite a bit older.. she has not had a call yet so we are hoping its not till she at least 12 month old(calling that is not taking her to stud):001_smile:

and the reason she is in the ped pet is because she doesnt have a very thick coat as i would have expected from a raggy.. her colouring is fab.. just her coat is not there.


----------

